# Is Uber becoming more sympathetic about their unfair rating system?



## Mika (Apr 23, 2014)

Good Evening Fellow Uber Drivers,

I received this text from Uber yesterday:

Uber: Tomorrow's the big day! Don't worry about ratings! If you get a bad rider, let us know here and we can adjust the rating! t.uber.com/atlrr

Have any of you received this before? I was a little taken back by it, what do you guys make of this? Do you think their finally understanding how unfair the rating system is? Would love to hear you all's opinion.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Mika said:


> Good Evening Fellow Uber Drivers,
> 
> I received this text from Uber yesterday:
> 
> ...


Amazing, and potentially very good news. Nice post


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

Reported here: https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-adjusting-ratings.5957/


----------



## dogmatize (Oct 5, 2014)

Very good way to start out the weekend Uber. Maybe you can keep the same attitude long After Halloween! The rating system is unfair and stressing the Drivers. Some drivers have turned in there phones due to your unfair rating practices. Again good job!


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

We still don't know who gave us a bad score, we would be guessing other than the obvious ones that say you are getting the low rating.

But still a step in the right direction, as small as it is.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

yeah im trying to understand
seems like it's telling you to report the bad rider/rater, but you dont know who gave the bad rating???


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

I was in conversation with a Manager here where I am and this person told me they are testing a new Rating system and it is basically, "Was this a good ride?" If no then they allow the rider to say what was wrong so the driver can make proper corrections! If it was a good ride then there is no need for a comment. I think this is perfect, and the first time the drunks puts "NO" it wasn't a good ride he will change it so he doesn't have to stumble about a keyboard the size of the palm of his hand DRUNK! Way to go Uber!


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS (Nov 2, 2014)

Is Uber becoming more sympathetic about their unfair rating system?

Not a chance, does a psychopath feel remorse? Can a leopard change his spots? Did Bill tell the truth when he came w/ Monica ??


----------



## MciDave (Oct 28, 2014)

Uber isn't going to get rid of the very tool that kills off drivers so new uneducated drivers can take their place. When a driver learns at least here in Kansas City they need to shell out $445.00 to legally be a Uber driver and then learn just how flawed the rating system really is - No one likes someone that knows, it's easier to have those that don't know and make money. There are few ups and a lot of downs driving for Uber, those of us that have complied with the City Permit Requirements are getting hammered with low ratings while the new fresh drivers are making incentive bonuses for a higher rating and driving without valid permits.


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS (Nov 2, 2014)

Personally, I like Jack's response to the "rating system" !....


----------



## ValleyUber! (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks for posting this. I certainly hope it's true! If a driver has a bad experience, they should def be able to report it. That said, an average rating of 4.6 being considered "low" is ridiculous!


----------

